# old Tivo access card no replacement



## justme (Apr 30, 2003)

I think my old HDVR2 box is finally dying. I replaced the hard drive and same thing is happening where it sometimes freezes while watching a show where I have to reboot the box. So I was able to find a replacement HDVR2 box (same exact model) so I could just swap the new hard drive into the replacement box. All boots up and appears to work fine except of course the access card. The old access card doesnt work in the new (used) box  invalid card message. The new (used box) came with an access card of course not tied to my account. I called DirecTv they said they would have to issue me a new access card for $20. But when they tried to do that they realized my Tivo box (both old and new used) are too old to have a receiver ID so they are unable to issue a new access card. Im told there is absolutely no way to activate the new (used) box on my account what so ever and the only way is to get me a brand new box, not Tivo of course. Anyone find any work around to this?

I have a feeling Ill need to stick with the old box freezing now and then and hope it lives until (when/if) they ever come out with a new Tivo DirecTv box maybe sometime this year.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

justme said:


> But when they tried to do that they realized my Tivo box (both old and new used) are too old to have a receiver ID so they are unable to issue a new access card. Im told there is absolutely no way to activate the new (used) box on my account what so ever and the only way is to get me a brand new box, not Tivo of course. Anyone find any work around to this?


Yes, since neither receiver has a RID#, you (should) be able to do this yourself, as long as your original card is STILL active w/DirecTV.

- put your existing card into the new (replacement) receiver
- go to your D* online account & do a receiver refresh on that particular card
http://outboundlink.us/anxo/dr_ta_1...ectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

- you can also do the same thing by calling 800-531-5000 & tell the automated system error 721, which will refresh all receivers on your account.

Either way, it should remarry the card to your replacment receiver.
Again, this ONLY works if the replacement receiver does NOT have a RID#.

Good Luck


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

For what its worth, its probably the power supply. If you happen to have one of those PATA to USB cables with extra HDD power cables, try hooking that power supply to the drive instead of the built in power supply. I had recently 2 out of my three S2 DTV boxes die with same symptoms - and both cases were power supply issue. Looks like it does not produce enough power to the drive causing the drive to drop out - which looks like a failing drive.

You can also try swapping the power supplies with the good Tivo - no need to mess with the cards.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I would do what dishrich is suggesting. Change over to the Hdvr2 (non rid) and refresh my services then it should be good to go.


----------



## spicolte (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a SAT-T60 Tivo box die on me, with only the upgraded hard drive still working. I found a newer SAT-T60 in excellent condition, and switched the hard drive over to it, and used the old access card from the dead SAT-T60. I received the same "invalid card" message when I attempted to reactivate the box. 

Since I had called Direct TV some time previously to remove the dead SAT-T60 from my account (as it wasn't working), I simply called up Direct TV to request a reactivation of my SAT-T60. They asked me for the serial #, which wasn't the same as the original box, but I declined, saying I simply wanted to turn back on my SAT-T60 previously active on my account. This was all it took. They sent the signal, and *bam* it was up and working.

I tried the suggestion above, of going on line and doing a receiver refresh, but it didn't work, hence my phone call to D*. So, if the online refresh doesn't work, just call and ask them to refresh your receivers by speaking with an operator.


----------

